# Simonelli MDX doserless



## neilester (Aug 6, 2020)

Has anyone attempted this? I've tilted it in order to facilitate completely clearing the chute (which is quite large and very level) because it holds a lot of grounds. I've removed the hopper and the base to decrease the footprint of the machine. Obvious addition of a switch. And created an angled hopper with camera lense mount to help further with chute clearance.

Thoughts?

Initial feedback on the whole system is much improved from the doser that it previously had, however static charge on the grounds tends to spray them about more than I'd like. I need to tweak the fork so that it sits a bit more under the chute.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Nice....i take it the funnel, fork assy and rear stand are 3d printed ???

I nearly bought a shite looking SJ just to cut up the body leaving just enough metal to support the motor (along with some threaded bar to connect base plate to motor metal-case-top)....wrap the motor, top part (burr assy) and base-plate in a tube (probably carbon fibre); mount it at 45 degrees in a frame (material undecided) of sorts....put the capacitor, switch and everything else (hidden) into either the frame or another tube/box.....it'd be like a "poor-mans" Ceado Hero 😎 ....but the guy wanted too much for the SJ so that was shelved ....for the time being; that and the SJ motor/burr combo wasn't enough..."i want more power Igor muhahaha"

More power & bigger burrs led me to the Royal...now if i can just find a shagged looking one to bastardise then i'm a all over it with my trusty Dremmel.


----------



## neilester (Aug 6, 2020)

Yep! 3D printing is amazing, I love it. However, in this situation I think that it may add to the static issues I mentioned. Trying to figure out a way to remove the static - something like Eureka Mignon's "ACE" system or wrapping the funnel in foil tape to ground it. Not sure, but I'm experimenting.

That SJ project sounds like an undertaking. Have you seen this project? Similar idea.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

I believe wood (i could be wrong) and paper (gunpowder is mixed on paper iirc) are good at "anti-statics"; something to consider, although i'm not sure about the effects the coffee oils would have (if any).

No not seen that link on HB (now spend most of my time on here) but thanks for it. Yeah something similar but not as "tacky" looking; but to be fair he did say he was going finish it later....for me those "motor ears" would've been ground off along with any other casting eyesores and possibly polished (if a tube wasn't used that is). I'd love to have seen how the upper chamber assy was fixed to the motor as it looks like it should wazz round at a rate of knots lol...probably hidden screws/bolts underneath it affixing it to the motor.

That last picture in post no. 30 is miles better looking, but i'd still be going the 45 degree route or even possibly 90 degrees and make a "poor-mans" EK43...not sure how i'd sort out the burr adjustment assy (more thought required)...an input hole could be drilled 180 degrees to the output with say a test-tube-single-dosing arrangement fixed to said hole.

p.s. thanks for the "foil-tape" tip (i have a roll somewhere) as i *may* try this (after porting/polishing the chute hole) for my new Daniel Wong single dosing kit (arrives today/tomorrow) ready to fit to my new Mazzer Major.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The stator in an S /J is a shrink fit in the case.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

yepp....hence cutting the case up; leaving just enough meat to join base-plate to upper part of the body/shell.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Think it will hold sufficiently rigid with the torque from the motor ?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Yepp...threaded rod along the length of the motor (about 3 or 4 should do it), done this on numerous times in the past with varoius types of motor of varying power/torque....way back in the late 70's me and my dad made a "circular-saw" from a washing machine motor; crude but it did the job iirc. This fascination and getting a few electric shocks lol is what led me to a career in electronics. It will "twist" IF the rods are too thin; so in a nutshell it's down to thickness/number of rods. Again these rods won't be seen as said motor assy would be covered in a tube of some sorts.


----------



## neilester (Aug 6, 2020)

FYI, saved my 3D files to Thingiverse if anyone wants to use them. Enjoy!

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4764504


----------



## PottyMouthedBuddhist (Oct 18, 2016)

neilester said:


> FYI, saved my 3D files to Thingiverse if anyone wants to use them. Enjoy!
> 
> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4764504


 Fantastic, thanks for sharing these! Did you find a way around the static issue in the end? I would probably hold the PF using a dosing funnel so that might solve the issue for me anyway, but it'd be good to know if you managed to deal with it somehow.


----------



## neilester (Aug 6, 2020)

I used some foil tape on the inside of the chute before I installed it and that helped a lot.


----------

